# Better or Worse ('09): Syracuse Orange



## syracuse22 (Mar 1, 2008)

Starters

Donte Greene
Jonny Flynn
Eric Devendorf
Paul Harris
Arinzie Onawaku

BENCH
Andy Rautins
Scoop Jardine
Kristoff Ongenout
Rick Jackson
Sean Williams
3 top 40 recruits!

I am thinking they will be top 20


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

You really think all 5 of your starters will be back? I'm no Syracuse expert, but personally, I highly doubt it.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



TM said:


> You really think all 5 of your starters will be back? I'm no Syracuse expert, but personally, I highly doubt it.


Well there are 4 departure risks (Flynn, Greene, Harris, Devendorf)... but I do think all will be coming back. Greene's value went down as the season progressed.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

Harris comes back, even at the age of 30?!?!?!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

Greene is a goner

:laugh: I couldn't stop chuckling at the Don'Te Leave shirt he had on yesterday


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

Syracuse is bad. They're not making the tournament this year. And I wouldn't be so happy that this team returns all of its players:

Donte Green: Homeless man's Kevin Durant. He camps out on the perimeter, hates contact and needs 20 shots to score 20 points. After watching him play I am so happy he didn't come to G'town. He's just so hatable. He's definitely leaving and will be a pick in the teens by some dumb GM.

Paul Harris: Is he not the dumbest player who gets significant minutes for a BCS conference team? Find me another player with a lower basketball IQ. What a bust he's been. He's playing the wrong sport in my opinion. 

Eric Devendorf: Coming off a torn ACL. Sure he improved but how can you be excited about this guy? Lets see how he comes off the injury 

Jonny Flynn: Ok he is pretty good but I can't get over his dumb shots in close games. The guy has confidence and is a great facilitator but come on. Lets execute better in important games late. 

Also - if memory serves me correct - wasn't this the rallying cry of last year's Orange fans? "Wait until next year." Lets face it boys, Boeheim needs to recruit smarter players and then try to make the tournament. This team's collective basketball IQ is scary low. Boeheim is an amazing coach (he's the only guy who I can say clearly outcoaches Thompson III pretty much every time) but his recruiting lately has been shaky. 

The fact that two years in a row you're probably going to miss the tournament makes me happy, I'm not going to lie. If you guys get good players you beat Georgetown by 20 each time.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



TM said:


> You really think all 5 of your starters will be back? I'm no Syracuse expert, but personally, I highly doubt it.


Greene has played so bad lately that he is staying her..Flynn wont be drafted even when he does come out...Devendorf isnt any better then Gerry he is gonna stays all 4 years and Harris got a shot but he still got alot to gain if he stays...Everyone is comming back


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



Gtown07 said:


> Paul Harris: Is he not the dumbest player who gets significant minutes for a BCS conference team? Find me another player with a lower basketball IQ. What a bust he's been. He's playing the wrong sport in my opinion.


Have you ever watched a Syracuse game before there last 5 or so? Harris has been playing ****ty but that is because he got to be almost close to dieing out there they guy plays no stop..But yah your right a Sg that avg 15ppg 8rpg 3apg and 2spg is a bust =x Watch more then a few games then talk about him


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



HB said:


> Greene is a goner
> 
> :laugh: I couldn't stop chuckling at the Don'Te Leave shirt he had on yesterday


Greene imo has played him self out of this year draft..He has been horrible lately he has showed that he is 2 immature and to much of a selfish player to go to the NBA he still got along ways to go

Only guys i could see not comming back next year is Sean Williams and Scoop Jardine i really wouldnt be surpise if both Transfer


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



Four_Season_Hustler said:


> Have you ever watched a Syracuse game before there last 5 or so? Harris has been playing ****ty but that is because he got to be almost close to dieing out there they guy plays no stop..But yah your right a Sg that avg 15ppg 8rpg 3apg and 2spg is a bust =x Watch more then a few games then talk about him


Given the fact that I'm assuming you're a Cuse fan or at least follow the team you have probably seen him more than me but to say I haven't seen him play more than the last 5 or 10 games is crazy....I have seen him play in at least 12-15 games over the past 2 years and I can say he isn't a player you want on your team. Never said anything bad about his skill set (although it is a bit limited imo) but his basketball IQ is bordering on basketball retardation. Are you going to debate this with me?

2nd - He's not a bust? People were saying he was a top 5 draft pick last year....And he isn't even a 2nd round pick in his 2nd year. I'd say that qualifies as a bust. Just an opinion.


JN - I'm assuming your response was a result of the fact that my analysis is pretty spot on. Maybe a bit over the top but pretty much what you're thinking.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

Donte Green is going to declare.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

devendorf sucks. that's about all i have to add.

and i would expect greene to declare.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



Nimreitz said:


> Donte Green is going to declare.


 hahahahahahaahahahahahahaha. declare for what? he's not going pro.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

If he truly has destroyed his stock this year, it makes no sense to come back and destroy it even more next year. He's still a first rounder.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



Gtown07 said:


> JN - I'm assuming you had no response as a result of the fact that my analysis is pretty biased, inaccruate and indicate of my hatred for the Orange progam . Maybe over the top but pretty much the exact opposite of the optomism you have for the team going forward .


Agreed.

I also want to make it clear that the 2003 UNC Tarheels and 2005 Georgetown Hoywas were young teams that struggled down the stretch, and its clear they were going nowhere.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I also want to make it clear that the 2003 UNC Tarheels and 2005 Georgetown Hoywas were young teams that struggled down the stretch, and its clear they were going nowhere.


So what I said was inaccurate? Ha. So Donte Green and Paul Harris don't have low basketball IQ's? You shouldn't be wary of Devendorf bc he's coming off an ACL Tear? And Jonny Flynn doesn't make bad decisions at the end of games? Come on bud. Lets debate the content not just say stupid crap. I gave you analysis. Tell me why this team will be ranked next year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



Gtown07 said:


> So what I said was inaccurate? Ha. So Donte Green and Paul Harris don't have low basketball IQ's? You shouldn't be wary of Devendorf bc he's coming off an ACL Tear? And Jonny Flynn doesn't make bad decisions at the end of games? Come on bud. Lets debate the content not just say stupid crap. I gave you analysis. Tell me why this team will be ranked next year.


I don't waste my time on message boards with people like you anymore.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



Gtown07 said:


> So what I said was inaccurate? Ha. So Donte Green and Paul Harris don't have low basketball IQ's? You shouldn't be wary of Devendorf bc he's coming off an ACL Tear? And Jonny Flynn doesn't make bad decisions at the end of games? Come on bud. Lets debate the content not just say stupid crap. I gave you analysis. Tell me why this team will be ranked next year.


Obviously your analysis was pretty biased, but if you watch any college basketball and you aren't biased from the Syracuse side, I don't know how you can debate Paul Harris' basketball IQ. He is literally the best basketball player who doesn't know how to actually play basketball that I have ever seen. Greene isn't terrible as a basketball player, but poor man's Kevin Durant seems to be right on. 

I think you may be extrapolating a couple of bad shots in one or two games on Flynn's side. I actually like Flynn a lot. Devendorf's game was never really based around his outstanding athleticism, so the ACL tear shouldn't affect him that much. With Flynn and Devendorf back they will be solid in the backcourt. Harris is a nice player, but unless he stops being a god damn idiot on the court, he hurts you just as much as he helps you.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



T.Shock said:


> Obviously your analysis was pretty biased, but if you watch any college basketball and you aren't biased from the Syracuse side, *I don't know how you can debate Paul Harris' basketball IQ. He is literally the best basketball player who doesn't know how to actually play basketball that I have ever seen.* Greene isn't terrible as a basketball player, but poor man's Kevin Durant seems to be right on.
> 
> I think you may be extrapolating a couple of bad shots in one or two games on Flynn's side. I actually like Flynn a lot. Devendorf's game was never really based around his outstanding athleticism, so the ACL tear shouldn't affect him that much. With Flynn and Devendorf back they will be solid in the backcourt. Harris is a nice player, but unless he stops being a god damn idiot on the court, he hurts you just as much as he helps you.


What does this mean?


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



JuniorNoboa said:


> I don't waste my time on message boards with people like you anymore.


We're complete opposites then. The only reason I post here is to debate w people even if I have to play devil's advocate. 

btw- I love how you will change my quote to say something completely different but won't answer me with quality content. 

last thing on my mind - to compare the talent level of this year's Cuse team to 05' G'town and 03' UNC is ridiculous.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



Gtown07 said:


> last thing on my mind - to compare the talent level of this year's Cuse team to 05' G'town and 03' UNC is ridiculous.


Why? Becuase you say its ridiculous. Explain to me why? Use some quantitiative or qualitiative analysis rather then biased one sided openions to prove your point? Saying something is ridiculous is not debate. 

Why is it ridiculous? The talent level. Are you a scout? Your one sided assessment of "FRESSHMEN" and "SOPHOMRES" who are developing.

This is the same problem I had with any discussions with you last year. I would actually pull out data to support my claim, and you would use your own objective assessments as if they had any validity.

What's the point. That's not debate.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

Let's start out with this argument. 

Let's analyze the Los Angeles Lakers:

Kobe Bryant - Ball hog, takes bad shots, bad attitude towards teammates on occassion, or won a playoff round without Shaq.

Pau Gasol - Udnerachiever. A little soft, his game has fallen from the heights in Memphis. Never won a playoff series.

Lamar Odom -Does a little bit of everything pretty good, but still does some of the dumbest things you will.

Andrew Bynum - Coming back from an ACL. His career might be over. How can he ever play strong in the psot again.

Phil Jackson is a greaet coach, but look at all the negatives of his core bunch of players. Let's only look at the negatives and call this team useless now. These guys have absolutely no chance. It's time the Lakers stop getting players with any negatives onm there team.

Oh wait... your telling me there are some positives. What? but I hate the Lakers, and my hate blinds me of recognizing those positives. 




Gtown07 said:


> Syracuse is bad. They're not making the tournament this year. And I wouldn't be so happy that this team returns all of its players:


Let's look team has the following starting lineup:
A freshmen point guard (Flynn)
A sophomore shooting guard (Harris), who should not be playing shooting guard, and will not be next year (Devendorf).
At small forward is an underalded JUCO (Onangenet) who must play because of lack of options. He can't contribute to an offence as a acorer or facilitator. He will be replaced by Harris next year
At power forward a freshmen who is extremely talented, but lazy and needs to go inside more.
At center, a redshirt sophomore, who showed tremendous improvement of his freshmen year (and what do you know he came off a knee injury)

The bench is:
Scoop Jardine - an overwhelmed freshmen guard who was sometimes forced to play 25-35 minutes a game because the team only had one healthy guard.
Rick Jackson - A nice freshment post player, with lots of scoring touch

But that's it. That's your team this year. Add in the fact that Jardine had personal issues and missed some Big East games, you were playing six guys some games, and had to start one guy who would not crack some Northeast Conference starting lineups.

After the departure of Wright, and the injuries to Rautins and Devendorf, there was no reason to have high expectations for this team. They had no depth, and Boeheim wanted to play more man to man with this team, but simply couldn't.

I pretty much expected a .500 season and that's what they deliverd. They didn't underachieve, they did what is expected from a rotation of 4 freshmen, 2 sophomres, and I useless JUCO... there were only seven healthy scholarship players since game 10 of the season.

Please reference my discussion with HB earlier in the year. I was very honest about what this team could do.

That all being said, this is a team that still went .500 in conference. What did UNC do in 2003 with Felton, McCants and May. What did Georgetown do in 2005? Why would these teams develop and Syracuse not. 

Why can't Syracuse improve? And if a .500 team in the Big East improves... then all of a sudden your baskically right on the threshold of top 25 status, and if it improves alot your getting close to top 10 status. That is very common for young teams to take that development path in college. So why won't this team improve? Is this team an exception because a few players are "Stupid". I think the only reason you don't think this team won't improve is because your extremely biased.

Hell why use great teams. I would almost guarantee that 95% of teams that have 85% of there rotations as underclassmen and 85% of the minutes played by underclassment improve substantially over the next year or two. But I guess that;s just a "ridiculous" assertion. It easier to say that a team of freshment failed because they were dumb and stupid, and even though every the development curve for all freshment is to improve signifiantly in performance and decision making, this one team won't. Because there dumb... because I'm biased which me think they are even dumber. 

Why did UNC improve alot? Why did Georgetown alot? Huh? 



> Donte Green: Homeless man's Kevin Durant. He camps out on the perimeter, hates contact and needs 20 shots to score 20 points. After watching him play I am so happy he didn't come to G'town. He's just so hatable. He's definitely leaving and will be a pick in the teens by some dumb GM.


So he's nowhere near as good as Durant. Oh no, he sucks!!!
No doubt Greene is a chucker and takes bad shots. But those are the type of things that improve if someone stays at college. But he is still a pretty good college player, and any program in the country would love to have him for the next three years. Yes his numbers overrate his real contributions.. but he is still a nice piece to have, knowing that he will likely improve. Just because he is hatable does not mean he is an awful, or untalented player. But if someone picks him in the first round, a "scout", someone that analyzes basketball picks him, its them that is dumb right? Just want to make sure. Your saying you are a better scout then an NBA GM? Just want to know what I am up agaisnt. 

*Paul Harris: Is he not the dumbest player who gets significant minutes for a BCS conference team? Find me another player with a lower basketball IQ. What a bust he's been. He's playing the wrong sport in my opinion. *

Paul Harris does some dumb and frustrating plays no doubt. I agree. That last play against Pitt was frustrating... and he is a man to man defender that struggles with the zone because he is overaggressive. But this team will use its atleticism more next year, as it wall have more depth. 

And you say he's bust because he did not get drafted. Well what the **** is your point exactly?

How many busts are first team all Big East?
How many busts would step into the starting luneup of any team in America?
Gerat interior passer.
Great rebounder.
Great at getting easy points.
Great defender (at times)

So he's not top 10 draft picks. Who cares? Last time I checked there are about 800 players in March Madness. And by my count only a maximum of 10 of them can get drafted in the first round. Are the 790 other players all busts?

Just because he has not met the high expectations does not mean he is not a great ball player. I don't know how the hell you can call an all Big East Player a bust. 

I'm very happy to have him to stay next year.

And I can tell you right now that if Harris declares for the draft, he will be drafted in the first round outside of the lottery or early second. That's my opinion. 



> Eric Devendorf: Coming off a torn ACL. Sure he improved but how can you be excited about this guy? Lets see how he comes off the injury


The guy was all Big East last year. How can I not be excited to see him return? 

Its not like most people don't recover fairly well from ACL injuries nowadays. We are in the 2000's right, not the 1980's.

Devendorf also got by on the fact that he was an above average shooter, who was not afriad to go inside, and has some guile and craftiness. That will not be affected by his injury. (or shouldn't be... there is always some risk, but you make it sound more likely then not that he has lost it)



> Jonny Flynn: Ok he is pretty good but I can't get over his dumb shots in close games. The guy has confidence and is a great facilitator but come on. Lets execute better in important games late.


Yep, he takes some bad shots. Who would have thunk that a freshment point guard who has been asked to take on more of a scoring role after Devendorf and Rautins left, would take some bad shots.

How many teams in America would not have Johnyy Flynn as there starting point guard next year? Five? At the max 10.

There are several positives, and he will improve alot simply because he is a freshmen.



> Also - if memory serves me correct - wasn't this the rallying cry of last year's Orange fans? "Wait until next year." Lets face it boys,


Calliug us "boys".. how respectful.

And by the way I don't know who the hell said wait until next year for us to dominate. It certainlly wasn't me. But you can continue to make things up.

* Boeheim needs to recruit smarter players and then try to make the tournament *.

Boeheim needs to get players who aren't freshmen. Oh wait, silly me that is not possible.

Freshmen make mistakess.



> This team's collective basketball IQ is scary low.


So we have Paul Harris who does some stupid plays, and A couple of freshment who take bad shots. What freshment don't take bad shots when they are given the keys as freshmen?




> The fact that two years in a row you're probably going to miss the tournament makes me happy, I'm not going to lie. If you guys get good players you beat Georgetown by 20 each time.


Six underclassmen managing to go basically .500 in the Big East suck? 

Your right: Harris and Devendorf have been / will be all Big East, but there not good players.

We have perhaps the best freshmen in the conference in Flynn, but sure he's not a good player.

We have a post player in Onauku who has played his first serious minutes in three years, and as a sophomore is averaging 13pts,8 rebs, and is shooting 65% from the floor. He could well be a on a preseason all Big-East team next year (maybe not first). But sure he's no good.

Donte Greene, if he comes back, despite all his deficiencies, is still a good NCAA player.

Even if Greene does not come back we have a great core moving forward, and since you say he hurts the team, then its even better for us Syracuse fans.

That's five players that if they come back will be candidates for preseason Big East. What an absolute ****ty Core of a basketball team. Woe is being a Syracuse fan.

Explain to me again why I should not be optomostic about this team going forward? But first explain to me against the entire history of what has happened in NCAA basketball, that these guys won't improve. (and saying they are underachievers is totally independent of saying they won't improvg... and to associate the two is completely irrational... just telling you in advance so you don't bother going there)

Take Care.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Let's start out with this argument.
> 
> Let's analyze the Los Angeles Lakers:
> 
> ...


Very well thought out argument. I don't think you really responded to my post, but HB asked about it so I will clarify.

Paul Harris has an amazing skill set. He can handle, shoot, drive, play defense, has outstanding athleticism, and if he had the mind or drive that a lot of players with less talent have, he could be an outstanding, outstanding player. But he doesn't. I'm not saying he isn't a physicist. When he plays basketball, he looks like he hasn't ever played in a meaningful basketball game his entire life. He knows how to play basketball, but not BASKETBALL. Meaning, Paul Harris would be an All-Star in any unorganized playground league. But he won't be a star until he learns self-control, situational basketball, and just basic fundamentals of how to not to **** up. 

And you should be excited JN, especially if Greene comes back. Flynn, Devendorf, Harris, Greene, Onakzu(or however you spell it) is a really talented starting 5. And if you can add some pieces to the bench, I could see Cuse being a major threat next year.

But that is dependent on two things:
1.Greene coming back
2.Boeheim going over situational basketball and smart basketball with his entire team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

Had to use the rep function again, some good posts in this thread


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

TShock - I agree on Harris for the most part But generally Harris works really hard out there. Some misguided energy or over-agressiveness.. 

As for next year I think there will be depth. Don't forget Andy Rautins, who I always thought was under-used. He really developed well in the summer playing for the Canadian National Team. PLus guys like Jardine and Onangenet who are no starter level, at least got a lot of experience. Jackson is a nice post player, who had good stats in his limited 10-15 minutes per game. If one of the three freshmen can contribute we might be deep.

But there are some flight risks ... potentially four guys can declare for the NBA draft (it would be silly as only one is a first rounder). And as always injuries.

Boeheim doesn't usually go much deeper then seven, but there are some games this year and every year where you need lower tier guys for 5-8 minutes. That was a luxury that was simply unavailable. they totally burnt our against Louisville down the stretch as Louisville used alot of press and a deep bench.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

Ok I just got out of work. I will respond to these very good posts. My only remark is it took Donte Green 21 shots to score 19 points tonight....Classic "Donte Leave"....Oh and a homeless man's KD isn't a compliment. I hate Kevin Durant. Promise to respond this weekend.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



Gtown07 said:


> Ok I just got out of work. I will respond to these very good posts. My only remark is it took Donte Green 21 shots to score 19 points tonight....Classic "Donte Leave"....Oh and a homeless man's KD isn't a compliment. I hate Kevin Durant. Promise to respond this weekend.


A Not so Classic 21 points on 14 shots tonight.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

Syracuse spanked 'em...word to the wise, if Marquette has to play a team that runs strictly zone in the NCAA tournament...pick against 'em...they have no jump shooters.

I believe Syracuse gets in with one BE tournament victory.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

Apelman, no matter who plays Marquette in the Tournament will run a zone. The only way Marquette can win is for Dominic James to play like the good Dominic James, or the other team has to be very careless with the ball and not have good ball handlers.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

Without question, the play of the day belongs to the white dude for the 'Cuse that stole the ball from the Marquette player, and then went coast to coast with the dunk and 1. Wow, I got off my feet for that one.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



Nimreitz said:


> Apelman, no matter who plays Marquette in the Tournament will run a zone. The only way Marquette can win is for Dominic James to play like the good Dominic James, or the other team has to be very careless with the ball and not have good ball handlers.


Sorry to hijack this thread quickly, but Lunardi has Marquette vs Ohio State in the 5 vs 12 game. I want to stay away from Marquette at all costs, but Ohio State is just not that great a basketball team. I don't know. 

So many average teams this year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Depends on who all leaves the team. I think they will be better if Greene is gone and about the same if he stays. Flynn has a chance to be the best PG in the Big East next year if he matures. He has one of the best handles in the league, and he can fill up the scoring column. But he needs to get under control and continue to get better and better. It will be interesting to see how Devendorf comes back from the injury. I think he will come back a more controlled player and will be a good addition to next years team. Harris will provide intensity, good defense, and a pretty solid offensive output. They have potential but like many have stated they need to mature, and play more under control. They are very young this year and lack any depth. Give them another year to mature and I think this team has the potential to be very good.


----------



## I_Bleed_Orange_Juice (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

Great post Noboa, really shows how biased some people can be. He can't reasonably back up anything he said. You add ball handlers like Devo and Rautins and Harris won't have to make many decisions. Greene won't need to shoot as much when we add our two good shooters back to the lineup; Same goes for Jonny. Anyone who thinks this team with everyone back won't sniff the top 10 is a mush-head.

Which of our starters wouldn't start for G-Town next year?

We'll have a phenomenal team team next year wire to wire. I guarantee we'll make a run in the tourney better than this years G-Town. Our offense will be top 5 in the country. Our defense well thats another story but we won't need more than a few stops a game. Donte Greene if he comes back will be a different player.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Actually I have some damning evidence that will expose JN and his beloved Orange. The JO/Big East Tourney have been killing my time though. Tomorrow expect a KO. 

Enjoy the NIT boys.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Actually I have some damning evidence that will expose JN and his beloved Orange. The JO/Big East Tourney have been killing my time though. Tomorrow expect a KO.
> 
> Enjoy the NIT boys.


I'm waiting for this Exposing.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Johnny Flynn is a really good player IMO. The problem with him is that he doesn't have any backcourt help. Paul Harris is the dumbest player I have seen. Which doesn't surprise me because this dude is almost 22 and still a sophomore. I might be one of the few people who really enjoys watching Devendorf play. Dude is tough as nails (like Jessie Sapp) and has a swagger that I just love. If you put Rautins and Devendorf in the backcourt with Flynn, Syracuse wins 25 games IMO. 

Donte Greene is like Tim Thomas with not as much talent, but the same kind of game unfortunately. Not a big fan of his and probably never will. Shoots too many 3's and has the ability to be a much better player. Truthfully, he seems like he wants to be Durant, but he could easily be an inside-outside threat and he doesn't want to be.

Also don't underestimate Boeheim alienating some of his players.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Actually I have some damning evidence that will expose JN and his beloved Orange.



It is with great regreat tonight that I announce this. I will soon be exposed and implicated in a recruiting scandal, that will rock the Syracuse Program.

At Christmas, my company gemerously offered me a bonus of great financial reward of $1500. It was with this great financial fortune that I would travel accross the border on a weekly basis to host the upcoming recruits for the Syracuse Program. Using this newly found fortune I began to host several parties consisting of a few cases of Canadian beer and some ketchup chips. With all this cash, I also brought a few working girls to these parties. These were not level 7 girls of the Emperor Club, but the unheard of and unheralded level 32 girls, who are a healthy 300 punds. I then used these girls, my Canadian beer, the Ketchup Chips, and I may have a slipped a $20 to a prospective recruit. I was disappointed when Coach Boeheim told me that my efforts did not result in any signings, as I thought I had been extremely gracious to these players. 

Nova has apparently found this out, and I will be exposed as a big time booster.

Sourry to the Orange Program, and sorry to the members of this board for embarrasing them.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

is your father Sam Gilbert???


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Who's Sam Gilbert?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



I_Bleed_Orange_Juice said:


> Great post Noboa, really shows how biased some people can be. He can't reasonably back up anything he said. You add ball handlers like Devo and Rautins and Harris won't have to make many decisions. Greene won't need to shoot as much when we add our two good shooters back to the lineup; Same goes for Jonny. Anyone who thinks this team with everyone back won't sniff the top 10 is a mush-head.
> 
> Which of our starters wouldn't start for G-Town next year?
> 
> We'll have a phenomenal team team next year wire to wire. I guarantee we'll make a run in the tourney better than this years G-Town. Our offense will be top 5 in the country. Our defense well thats another story but we won't need more than a few stops a game. Donte Greene if he comes back will be a different player.


So if DaJuan Summers were to return to Georgetown next season he would be benched if say Rick Jackson played at G-Town? :lol:

While Devendorf is another ball-handler he has be known to be careless with the ball at times. Add to the fact he is coming off of an ACL injury and you honestly never know how effective he will truely be. Rautins is purely an outside shooter, and he isn't an upgrade as a ball-handler over Harris. Better decision maker? Yes but not a better ball-handler. Your absolutely correct in saying Greene won't have to shoot as much but how do you know he will become more of a team player? Do you think he is going inside? Because if he is still on the perimeter he will still be shooting numerous stupid three's a game and killing team chemistry unless he makes some major changes over the summer. I could be wrong, maybe he is shooting as much as he does because he is only one of the few options on that team but you better hope his habits from this year don't carry over to next or you guys will suffer from it. Why should we think you guys will sniff the top ten next year? You guys won't even be the best team in the Big East next year. ND returns almost everybody (all 5 starters if i'm not mistaken) and they beat Syracuse this year. Gerogetown will be solid again next year whether you like to believe it or not. Louisville has the potential to be a contender again. You said their offense will be top 5 but their D is a whole other story. Your basically saying they will be like ND is this year with that statement. Great offensively, terrible defensively. You guys won't be a top ten team unless you have a very good defense. You saying they will be top ten at this point is fairly ridiculous. Syracuse has the chance to be awfully damn good next year but you may it look like its certain. At this point I think they make the tourney next year and finish in the top 5 in the Big East.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*



bball2223 said:


> While Devendorf is another ball-handler he has be known to be careless with the ball at times.


HE's still a good ballhandler. A massive upgrade over Jardine or Harris.
[quite]
Add to the fact he is coming off of an ACL injury and you honestly never know how effective he will truely be. [/quote]

This ia no longer the 80's.. it's a low risk



> Rautins is purely an outside shooter, and he isn't an upgrade as a ball-handler over Harris.


Wrong. Absolute wrong. He plays alot of point on the Canadian International team before he got hurt. 

He's a smart ball handler and good play maker. Yes his role was mainly as aon outside shooter in the prior year. but remember we were playing Josh Wright alot and Devendorf.



> Your absolutely correct in saying Greene won't have to shoot as much but how do you know he will become more of a team player? Do you think he is going inside? Because if he is still on the perimeter he will still be shooting numerous stupid three's a game and killing team chemistry unless he makes some major changes over the summer. I could be wrong, maybe he is shooting as much as he does because he is only one of the few options on that team but you better hope his habits from this year don't carry over to next or you guys will suffer from it.


Cant really counter. I only hope he smartens up ... or leaves.



> Syracuse has the chance to be awfully damn good next year but you may it look like its certain. At this point I think they make the tourney next year and finish in the top 5 in the Big East.


That was not my comment and I will not say thay with any certainty... if everything goes right there is a potential for a top 10.... but I think they will defintely improve, be a tournament team for sure, and I think its safe to say contend for the top 25.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Return Of The Orange 08-09*

I was referncing this more to the other guy. You actually have been fairly spot on in most of your assesments so far. That guy came off like a complete homer and that was his only basis for thinking how he did.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

:banana:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

:frenchy:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

11-20, IMO they would be better off if Donte Green left.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

:whistling:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Actually I have some damning evidence that will expose JN and his beloved Orange. The JO/Big East Tourney have been killing my time though. Tomorrow expect a KO.
> 
> Enjoy the NIT boys.


Well you should have alot of time available now. 

I might be too busy to reply however as I am still busy watching Syracuse play. It must suck for your post-season to be done after two games.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Gtown07 said:


> Actually I have some damning evidence that will expose JN and his beloved Orange. The JO/Big East Tourney have been killing my time though. Tomorrow expect a KO.
> 
> Enjoy the NIT boys.


Well its been a year now. HAve you had a chance to accumulate all the evidence?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

M.i.a.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was right though. Once Flynn got Rautins and Devendorf back they've become terrific in the backcourt. I still like Devendorf's game, but don't like him as a person.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like my thoughts about a page ago were spot on.


----------

